# Ultra Slow USB/SD Card transfer Speeds



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been fighting with this issue for hours and I give up. I need help.

My PC (specs below) has ultra low (<100kb/s) transfer speeds while transferring to SD or CF cards. I have tried two different readers: My internal USB3 Rosewell and a generic USB2. Both produce speeds well below spec / nearly stopped. Testing with my Linux (Fedora 18) laptop with the generic USB2 Card Reader produces 20mb/s+ transfers.

I have turned off indexing, remote differential compression, and optimized the drives for performance. Nothing changes the abysmal transfer speeds. Any ideas? I am stumped


```
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 975 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8153 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1023 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 372006 MB, Free - 27773 MB; M: Total - 1058788 MB, Free - 170540 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., SABERTOOTH 990FX
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled
```


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have all the Windows updates installed?

How about trying different USB ports and are you sure that the one you are using supports USB 2.0? Did you mention that you also have USB 3.0 ports (which will not provide any greater speed if used with a USB 2.0 reader)?

Try setting the drives for quick removal rather than "optimized". Though the cache may be useful for drives that are frequently accessed and provide greater speeds, the cache may slow down actual file transfers.

What is the SD card rated speed (class)? Remember that writing to SD cards is always much slower than reading (though the rates should be similar with Fedora).

Do you see "enhanced" USB drivers in Device Manager?

How about other devices - do you have better speeds with them? And have you tried a different reader? Sometimes readers that are cheap don't actually support what they claim, sometimes I think more due to translation problems sometimes that actual deception. Readers are not quite all the same.

If you have other USB devices in use, especially powered ones, try removing them.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Had a client today and it took all my time.

I have made sure my system is up to date. I have automatic updates enabled but I checked it manually just to make sure

I have a Sabertooth990FX Mobo. Not a single USB1.1 on this sucker, only USB2 and 3. I have tried different USB ports without success.

Yeah, changing the drives to "optimized" was a stretch, I admit. Saw it on a site and figured it couldn't hurt to try. Changed it back.

I have not the foggiest what the class of these cards are. they are nearly 10 years old so... class 1? Like you said though, kinda irrelevant being that I can get some decent speed out of them with linux but not windows.

I have three "Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller". Is that what you are talking about?

My USB2 Hard drive enclosure (which has a super cheap 2.5 drive in it) is getting 20mbps speeds. As I explained above, I have tried two readers: My internal USB3 Rosewill RDCR-11003. Not exactly great, but never had a problem with it before. The second reader is a cheap external USB2 from Sabrent. The Sabrent gets great speeds on my laptop but has the same problem as my Rosewell on this rig.

The only other USB devices I have plugged in is a keyboard and a trackball. still notta.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have the latest chipset and other drivers *from your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site*? If not, I suggest that you try them, installing the chipset first.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> Do you have the latest chipset and other drivers *from your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site*? If not, I suggest that you try them, installing the chipset first.


Seems I never get a chance to sit down at my computer now a days let alone find time to diagnose a problem 

Anyway, checked Asus for updated drivers. All up to date. So no go on that. I even reinstalled the drivers thinking they could have possibly become corrupted in some way. Still the same problem.

I have VMWorkstation installed. I know it can take over usb devices, does it have some sort of driver layer that is running in the background that could be messing with the normal operation of my usb drives?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know the answer to your VMWorkstation question, but seems to be an issue worth pursuing.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

"Safely remove" option prevents buffering. Turn it off.
Also Antivrus??


----------

